# Plastic overs below seat



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

On the two front seat there's those plastic covers right below the adjustment levers and for some reason on both of my GTO's the passenger cover slip keep coming loose and just slides around the back of my car. Does this happen to anyone else? I try every way to get it latched on but it won't stay.

Also what do you guys do to your interior to give all little bit more?


----------

